# where do you buy dubia roaches?



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

i hear everyone breeds them etc

where do u actually buy the first breeding dubia roaches from?


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

eiter on here in the food classified or roachcolony.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

are they worth breeding?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Spencer95 said:


> are they worth breeding?


Once you get them going it's a source of very cheap, very nutritious food that most insectivores go crazy for... so yes :lol2:


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

well say for example your food bill for the reps was £30 a week - could be halved in few months at least


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

do they ever escape because if you have such high amount of them then surely you find some lying around :L do they eat alot?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine eat about £2 worth of fruit & veg every week. Electric costs to heat them i'd say about £1 at most. After initial outlay theyre amazingly cheap.

as for escapees, if you keep them properly you should have little, if any escapees. plus theyre very lazy so never run far if they do get out. I put down some roach sticky traps just in case though just to be careful.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Spencer95 said:


> do they ever escape because if you have such high amount of them then surely you find some lying around :L do they eat alot?


A big colony will eat a lot, but it will cost you far less than the amount you'd spend on livefood!

Escaping depends on the species - _Blaptica dubia_ are juat about the most inept roach I've ever come across - they can't jump, climb or fly and can barely right themselves if they roll over :lol2:

Turkistan males can jump a small height, but can't climb smooth plastic sides so you've got to be a bit careful when you open the lid (or just don't pile the egg crate too high!)

Lobsters are more escape-artisty (to the point that you need a strip of vaseline around the top of the tub), but even then they're pretty easy to keep contained.


----------

